# Stuck at home, this is so hard



## Regi (Aug 13, 2015)

I was the one that made a decision to stay at home until our child is 3, now our second child is almost two and i am a full time stay at home person. We are managing ok, our kids do not go without. I had an abusive past and now am reluctant to let anyone watch my children until they are able to clearly tell me about their day. I have put myself in the situation where ihave no car and no income. I believe i am turning into a mad animal staying at home all the time. We live in a town where i have no friends, i am from a different country, so all my relatives are back at the home country. My SO agrees with my position about daycare, since he himself had bad experiences with those. But now i notice that i snap every now and again, get angry really easily and just get mad for no reason. Anbody here that was in the same boat and how you dealt with it?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I was. Seems like a hundred years ago. I had 5 kids in 6 years.... I couldn't afford day care if I wanted to work. We had one car which H took to work, and he was in no hurry to come home. Soooooooo..... I made the best of what I had. I took the kids on long walks. We walked everywhere. I remember walking to the beach with them, at least two miles away, two in the stroller, two walking with me and the baby in a back pack on my back. (I had some lollipops stuck in my hair that year!) My family was far away, but I did make two good friends at that time...neighbors, with little kids. But they didn't like to go outside much it seemed. 

I took the kids to the park, alot. Especially if I could get to a fenced in one where they could play and I could read. I took them to story time at the library. I took them to watch Little League baseball...and even Grapefruit league (senior citizens)...they were kids, they just liked to get outside and see the world. I could talk to other moms at the park, even if we didn't become friends. 

I remember craving adult conversation.... but I made the best of it instead of going stir crazy. 

Do what you can....there has to be SOMETHING you can do. Mommy's Day Out? YMCA? Something.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does your husband have a car? Could you use it at least one day a week?

Does he take care of the children for a bit daily to give you a break?

Do you get a few hours one day a week that is just for you. For example Saturday, during the day, he takes the children. You get the car and can go out and go shopping (fun shopping, not grocery shopping). Maybe you could take a class at some place.. the craft stores where I live have classes the teach things like painting.

There is a website Find your people - Meetup If you don't know anyone to do things with, you could join a group on that site. Get out and meet some women who do things that you enjoy. 

There are also meetups on there for mothers with young children.

SunnyT has some good ideas too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There is a group called Mops that you could look into... for not feeling so isolated.. meeting up with other Moms.. 










The Basic Principles of a MOPS Group ..

I belonged to one of these groups for 14 yrs.. they meet in many cities in the United states..on these links....you can see if any meet in your area... 

Generally they meet a couple times a month , do some outside activities... . it helps you not feel so isolated, connecting with others dealing with similar feelings, struggles, the joys of Motherhood, but also the challenges....they have speakers come in.. do some crafts together, we break up in little groups, there to support each other... 

Although I was one who really enjoyed staying at home, even when I didn't have a job.. I do remember getting bored shortly after having our 1st son -as I was used to working full time....feeling this need to do something constructive..

I made these wooden calendars to sell at a craft show for a time.... then after a while.. found one of these groups... 

It's also good to have a 2nd car if you & he can afford one... would husband be on board with that ??.. it's something we always had - that was important to me...that way I didn't have to run him to work if I had something planned for the day, or just wanted to get some grocery shopping done... 

It will make a lot of difference, or so I feel.. just getting through the day.. if you have a friend or 2 to call, get together with...supporting each other.. .also your husband's support during these years...it means a great deal too.


----------

